# Oak Park bits



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I recently asked about flush trim bits back at the first of the month... I did order some bits from OP, since the ones I was looking for, OP did beat all the others prices. Now, I don't really have a problem with who makes what so long as what I get is good. However, I did notice one thing. Who is now making OP bits? On the shanks of the one's I ordered and received, it shows made in China??


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Oak Park bits have always been made in China. It's not the point of origin, it's the quality of the manufacturer you need to worry about. Most power tools and many of the accessories come from Asia. Exceptions are Amana from Israel, Freud from Italy and CMT. Grizzly, Jet, Powermatic and Delta (except the X series, made in the USA) are all made in China.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have bought several bits from OP and they have been top quality. I especially like the shear angled flush trim bit and the dish cutter is really nice. One bit that I would really like to get is that Draw Line bit for boxes. You have that one Ken?

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Mike. Like I said above, which is, (I think), is in agreement with you. I believe in quality and I do know OP has a top quality bits. I only questioned it because I had never noticed it on the shanks before, atleast until I received my latest order from them. 
I have many OP's bits, never had any issues with them. I guess one can say I finally opened both eyes. LOL

Corey, the draw line bit is on the "to get" list.  I recently got the 1/2" flush trim bit and that thing is AWESOME!! The shear angle makes it cut like butter.  

The above question, first thread, was not meant to be offensive to OP. In fact, I DO praise them.


----------

